# RegTown



## Paulie (24/1/15)

*RegTown : 

*




Hey all.

So i thought since we have a large amount of members here on the forum who own 50+ watt regulated devices (plenty moving onto 100+) it would be really great to have a thread where we can post pics and share information of all your high powered regulated box mods on the following topics below:

Type of devices (off the shelf, custom made or modified)
Types of motherboards (Yihi, Evolve or Mosfet)
Designs (manufacturing or customizing)
Battery's (Dual or Single)
Pictures of your mods (Standard or custom jobs)
Types of Attys and builds (Drippers, tanks and cloud blowing or flavour coil builds in them)
Airflow~~
Cloud blowing and nicotine usage levels as well as mouth to lung vs Lung hits explained.

I have included some information and some videos on the basics also on regulated box mods for beginners to learn all about them:






*What’s a Regulated Mod?*
Regulated mods are mods that offer protection from damaging your mod, these mods focus on battery safety. These mods are usually box mods such as the cloupor dna, Sigelei, IPV. These mods will regulate how low you can sub-ohms and also monitor power and voltage going to your atty.






How to blow Safe clouds all day



There so much more information i will add soon based on the topics above as i have moved into a new style of Vaping/ coil building and also believe that there are still lots of questions to be answered on the above topics including one that we all think: Why would i every vape over 50 watts?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MurderDoll (24/1/15)

Awesome thread @paulph201. 

Would be epic if admin could allow us to have a dedicated sub forum for this sort of thing. 
We could break it down into dedicated threads for all the different layouts. 
There are so many different configurations and options to be limited to a single thread. 

Looking forward to contributing to the thread and hopefully sub forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Awesome thread @paulph201.
> 
> Would be epic if admin could allow us to have a dedicated sub forum for this sort of thing.
> We could break it down into dedicated threads for all the different layouts.
> ...




Yes, Im with you on this but there are quite a few threads on regulated mods already but i think if this thread gets busy maby we can justify having our own section


----------



## MurderDoll (24/1/15)

Sweet. Sounds like a plan. We just need the cloud blowers to start chiming in as well. 

Let's start off. 

What sort of build you running? 

At the moment I am using triple twisted 26g on a 2mm ID. 

The Flavour is fantastic and can handle high power without any heat build up. 
Have pushed it to 100w and it can handle it without skipping a beat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Sweet. Sounds like a plan. We just need the cloud blowers to start chiming in as well.
> 
> Let's start off.
> 
> ...


Awsome stuff man!

Post pics of your build and hardware when you get some time its really impressive and i know people can learn from it cause she vapes like a dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Awsome stuff man!
> 
> Post pics of your build and hardware when you get some time its really impressive and i know people can learn from it cause she vapes like a dream.




Cool. I'll take some photos when I clean and rewick it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

@paulph201 , that 150W Sig looks great!
How do you like it?
Let us know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , that 150W Sig looks great!
> How do you like it?
> Let us know!


Silver its a great device just as the 100 was and i will be doing some detailed reviews on it as well as builds asap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Maybe some of you high power regulated experts can explain why you would want to vape at say 100W?
Is it just to produce more clouds?
Or is it that you can have a lot of metal in your coil and just get much more flavour out of each vape you take?

Then I also want to understand how much juice you go through at these sort of wattages and where is the "happy medium". Ie, enough flavour but also good juice consumption

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> Maybe some of you high power regulated experts can explain why you would want to vape at say 100W?
> Is it just to produce more clouds?
> Or is it that you can have a lot of metal in your coil and just get much more flavour out of each vape you take?
> 
> Then I also want to understand how much juice you go through at these sort of wattages and where is the "happy medium". Ie, enough flavour but also good juice consumption


These are all really good questions and i will try answer from my own experience so far but i really hope other members on here jump in and answer so we can all understand it!

One thing for sure is you defiantly go through alot more juice lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> These are all really good questions and i will try answer from my own experience so far but i really hope other members on here jump in and answer so we can all understand it!
> 
> One thing for sure is you defiantly go through alot more juice lol



Lol, it helps if you import juice in your business

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, it helps if you import juice in your business


yes and no to my margins cause i vape it all lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> yes and no to my margins cause i vape it all lol



I suppose those little 15ml Hurricane Vapor bottles are not Sigelei 150W friendly?
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> I suppose those little 15ml Hurricane Vapor bottles are not Sigelei 150W friendly?
> Lol


Even the 30mils arnt hehehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> Maybe some of you high power regulated experts can explain why you would want to vape at say 100W?
> Is it just to produce more clouds?
> Or is it that you can have a lot of metal in your coil and just get much more flavour out of each vape you take?
> 
> Then I also want to understand how much juice you go through at these sort of wattages and where is the "happy medium". Ie, enough flavour but also good juice consumption




The primary reason would be for the clouds. Well that's my opinion on why I go at 100w. 
Although it's not all the time. I'm mostly between 60 and 80. Depending on what juice I'm dripping. 

But at the same time the Flavour production is intense! I'm a big fan of lung hits and personally don't see much enjoyment anymore on mouth to lung. 
Even on my little EGrip I lung hit. (airflow completely open at all times). 

Juice consumption is definitely a lot higher. Especially when hitting max wattage that my Sigeili can do. 
At lower wattage (60 - 80) I've noticed a very close similarty to my Reo on consumption of liquid. This would be at a fully charged battery, which again makes sense as its close on the same power. 

The nice thing with the dripping on a Regulated is the ability to change the power and Flavour on the fly. The con is having to have a juice bottle on hand drip ever so often. 
This isn't my ADV. It's something to use when I'm sitting chilling out and not busy with anything that requires concentration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> The primary reason would be for the clouds. Well that's my opinion on why I go at 100w.
> Although it's not all the time. I'm mostly between 60 and 80. Depending on what juice I'm dripping.
> 
> But at the same time the Flavour production is intense! I'm a big fan of lung hits and personally don't see much enjoyment anymore on mouth to lung.
> ...


Well explained man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> The primary reason would be for the clouds. Well that's my opinion on why I go at 100w.
> Although it's not all the time. I'm mostly between 60 and 80. Depending on what juice I'm dripping.
> 
> But at the same time the Flavour production is intense! I'm a big fan of lung hits and personally don't see much enjoyment anymore on mouth to lung.
> ...



Thanks @MurderDoll 

While blowing big clouds is nice on occasion I am more interested in being able to to change the power on the fly to see what happens to the juice flavour. 

I got the Smok M50 for that but am wondering if the extra range from 50 to 100W offered by say the Sigelei 100W is necessary to observe the full flavour spectrum of the juice? Or is that higher part mainly for the cloud bit?

Another thing which intrigues me is that say for example I build a 0.5 ohm single coil on my Reo (approx 32Watts). And say that is the best power for my taste on a particular juice

Now lets say I build a 1 ohm coil on a regulated and vape it at 32Watts, will it taste the same?

Or would one have to fire the 1 ohm coil at higher Wattage than 32W on the regulated to get the same experience as the 0.5 on the Reo. 

I hope to do these tests when i get the chance but I would need to run the same atties and use the same wicking material.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (24/1/15)

I was playing around with a Sig 100watt and a KT subtank today while helping my cus with his new setup. It was interesting to move the wattage around with 12mg juice. Very impressed with the build quality of the Sigelei.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @MurderDoll
> 
> While blowing big clouds is nice on occasion I am more interested in being able to to change the power on the fly to see what happens to the juice flavour.
> 
> ...




I might be completely mistaken here as I haven't done any tests on that theory. 

But if you build a 1 ohm coil. You either going to use too much kanthal to get your resistance up to 1 ohm (if you use something like 24g) which won't fit into the atty without shorting against the top cap.
Or if you build with say 28g, you will be pushing too ouch power through the kanthal which will burn it up and cause the liquid to ignite / damage the coil. 
I assume this is also why people go for a lower Resistance coil to be able to handle the higher power that is being pushed through the coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (25/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> I might be completely mistaken here as I haven't done any tests on that theory.
> 
> But if you build a 1 ohm coil. You either going to use too much kanthal to get your resistance up to 1 ohm (if you use something like 24g) which won't fit into the atty without shorting against the top cap.
> Or if you build with say 28g, you will be pushing too ouch power through the kanthal which will burn it up and cause the liquid to ignite / damage the coil.
> I assume this is also why people go for a lower Resistance coil to be able to handle the higher power that is being pushed through the coils.



Yes in a nutshell after some reading on my side and doing some tests .

- doing a 1 ohm on a unregulated device = 1 wattage to use only
- doing a 1 ohm on a regulated device = Any wattage depending on your devices wattage capabilities
- ohms dont mater on regulated device as long as you build within the device capabilities.
- if pushing 40+ watts its important to use thicker wire and a bigger diameter id based on ramp up time and coil saturation and wick surface area in the atty.

There is alot to discuss on this but i can say this so far:

I have a 0.2 build on my 100+ reg device 
I use thick wire and diameter id and also alot more wick so i get more surface area of vaporisation and cause of the ramp up time being so quick on a regulated device its a really good vape!

From what i have tested is if you going to be pushing 40+ regulated watts though to a atty then its 100% better to use a thicker wire and diameter build!

What ohm should you use? while since the regulated mod can push the power to any resistance coil then i dont think it matters but the more wraps will also give more surface area on the wick so it would probably be better but like greg said it depends on what can fit in the attty.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (25/1/15)

a suggestion .....why dont we open a reg town for 50 w abowe and 50 w below .....a lot of us are not interested in high wattages but like regulates anyway . what u guys think ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (25/1/15)

andro said:


> a suggestion .....why dont we open a reg town for 50 w abowe and 50 w below .....a lot of us are not interested in high wattages but like regulates anyway . what u guys think ?



I ask the mods if we could start a new structure and do separate sections and was asked to post in either of the 2 current sections and based on what we talking about it made sense to post in the higher wattages section. but yes that would make more sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (25/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> I ask the mods if we could start a new structure and do separate sections and was asked to post in either of the 2 current sections and based on what we talking about it made sense to post in the higher wattages section. but yes that would make more sense.


ok cool


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Thanks for the feedback @paulph201 and @MurderDoll 

So it seems the higher power vaping (say 50 Watts and above) is more suited to thicker wire and bigger diameter coils as well as lower resistance coils.

Good point that one shouldnt think you can just make a standard 7 wrap 1 ohm coil with 28g and push 80 Watts through it as nicely as 20 watts. It will probably just burn up or not have enough surface area or juice at high power.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/15)

This high watts business scares me.

I recently bought a Trident to give lung-hitting a good go. Ive sucked a 30ml bottle dry in 5 days. And that's only at 20-25 watts on a single coil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/1/15)

This weekend I been playing with my new toy.. I couldn't put it down actually so all other gear have been neglected... 

Sigelei 100watt box
Running at 75 watts
0.3ohm coil
Dark horse atty
Dual coil 24 gauge

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> This weekend I been playing with my new toy.. I couldn't put it down actually so all other gear have been neglected...
> 
> Sigelei 100watt box
> Running at 75 watts
> ...



Nice, that Dark Horse and Sigelei look made for one another...both black with silver highlights. That's a very good looking setup, and it seems to work as good as it looks


----------



## Paulie (25/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> This weekend I been playing with my new toy.. I couldn't put it down actually so all other gear have been neglected...
> 
> Sigelei 100watt box
> Running at 75 watts
> ...


Fantastic man!!

Looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts on your current setup as its also one of my fav!!


----------



## Marzuq (25/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice, that Dark Horse and Sigelei look made for one another...both black with silver highlights. That's a very good looking setup, and it seems to work as good as it looks


It's awesome. I never thought I'd hit 75 watts but the vape is so darn smooth. Loving it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (25/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Fantastic man!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts on your current setup as its also one of my fav!!


Thanks @paulph201 and I will most. Certainly give a better update on my findings. For now all I can say is that this combo rocks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> It's awesome. I never thought I'd hit 75 watts but the vape is so darn smooth. Loving it


You're moving closer and closer towards me bru 

Finally! A thread that really supports us "nut jobs" out there. The quest for more power is real. It's amazing. It's the best Vape you'll ever have  I've had my 100w devices for just over 3months now I think, and I think it's time for me to go higher up....but the wallet does not allow it. So, I decided to build a box  @eviltoy is currently busy with my box. He is a true Mad Man when it comes to these things. One thing I can say is that this box will be the One To Rule Them All. (In all honesty there is no such Vape but I best make myself believe it). Stay tuned RegTown, I'll be back soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (25/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You're moving closer and closer towards me bru
> 
> Finally! A thread that really supports us "nut jobs" out there. The quest for more power is real. It's amazing. It's the best Vape you'll ever have  I've had my 100w devices for just over 3months now I think, and I think it's time for me to go higher up....but the wallet does not allow it. So, I decided to build a box  @eviltoy is currently busy with my box. He is a true Mad Man when it comes to these things. One thing I can say is that this box will be the One To Rule Them All. (In all honesty there is no such Vape but I best make myself believe it). Stay tuned RegTown, I'll be back soon.




Awsome stuff man~

It would be great if you can have a look at the above topics and give us some of your feedback bro


----------



## Marzuq (25/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You're moving closer and closer towards me bru
> 
> Finally! A thread that really supports us "nut jobs" out there. The quest for more power is real. It's amazing. It's the best Vape you'll ever have  I've had my 100w devices for just over 3months now I think, and I think it's time for me to go higher up....but the wallet does not allow it. So, I decided to build a box  @eviltoy is currently busy with my box. He is a true Mad Man when it comes to these things. One thing I can say is that this box will be the One To Rule Them All. (In all honesty there is no such Vape but I best make myself believe it). Stay tuned RegTown, I'll be back soon.




You keep pushing and nudging @Yusuf Cape Vaper so it's your fault I'm vaping this high up in the watts. Next I'll stick a 0.2 ohm build on the 75watts and see how my lungs like that


----------



## Marzuq (25/1/15)

Oh one more thing. More of a little warning.. With this setup I find myself vaping alot less. Reason is I can feel the silver coming on alot faster. So once u think u feel a silver coming on. Stop cos you may already have gone too far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (26/1/15)

What goes on here


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

I'm joining this group later this week with a Sigelei 100 Plus but not for the power but rather the battery life and the no overhang story and the fact that I have to have a Sigelei 100W to go with my other Sigelei's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm joining this group later this week with a Sigelei 100 Plus but not for the power but rather the battery life and the no overhang story and the fact that I have to have a Sigelei 100W to go with my other Sigelei's...


I suggest you try and push it one day  build a nice low ohm cool in a Big RDA and push 70w. You might just like it Mr Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (26/1/15)

i shall join tomoro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

Okay so it's by time I speak about my feelings towards these high powered devices. I've only been completely into dripping for the last 4-5months, so before that I was using devices under 20w. One day I just decided to go balls out and started dripping at 0.4ohms and less (currently on 0.15 adv). From there on I could not, and still can not, Vape anything else. I have the constant urge for extreme amounts of vapor to overpower my lungs. I then decided to have a go at Reoville, which wasn't for me because of a few other factors. After that I decided that look, I can't drip all day. I have campus and I need a vape that will knock my lungs out, but not compete with clouds in the sky. So I went for the sigelei 100w with an atlantis. This combo used less than half the power capabilities as I stayed at 40-45w. This is where I started dripping on the 100w device as a daily driver. I had no worries about battery sag, I needn't worry about misfiring or accidentally firing, and I could tame it down if need be. However, I found myself Vaping between 85-95w all the time. The trick to vaping at these high wattages is, as mentioned before, all in the wire/coil. You need a low resistance coil. So between 0.2-0.5 and you'll be happy. Another thing is you need lower gauge wire. So 20-24g is what you need. 26g and up feels as if it'll burn up in a second. Lastly, a very important factor which gets overlooked all the time; USE HIGHER VG JUICE, WITH AT LEAST 3mg LESS NICOTINE THAN YOUR USUAL INTAKE. That is very important. If somebody here loves vaping 16-24mg, I invite you to come drip it on my device and have a root  you'll be surprised. My nicotine levels have dropped, and I cape much less. I've been awake since 7am and still haven't had a Vape  I usually start vaping around 1pm, just because I don't need it that much anymore. 

*these are my impressions and may not be the same for everyone else*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I suggest you try and push it one day  build a nice low ohm cool in a Big RDA and push 70w. You might just like it Mr Fisher



@Yusuf Cape Vaper ... the fire starter


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper ... the fire starter


It's worth it though  a fire you love. And it's not about the clouds only. It's about the satisfaction it gives you. I've honestly felt my toes tingle quite a few times. Die Vape maak my toone krillll

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper ... the fire starter


It's worth it though  a fire you love. And it's not about the clouds only. It's about the satisfaction it gives you. I've honestly felt my toes tingle quite a few times. Die Vape maak my toone krillll


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

I thought i would post some pics here of some of my high powered device i received recently:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## eviltoy (26/1/15)

Ill be building one of those soon. OKR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Ill be building one of those soon. OKR?


No its not a OKR its a Raptor


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Ill be building one of those soon. OKR?


Thats exciting to hear! we need more boxes like this here in SA at a good price!!


----------



## eviltoy (26/1/15)

even better  think ill build both lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> even better  think ill build both lol


If you going to let me know if you need any help sourcing parts cause id be happy to help and get this done!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (26/1/15)

Cool will do. I have everything except the chips. I should be able to source it easily though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

@eviltoy here's a forum with 11+ pages on constructing regarding the Naos Raptor power modules and attached a datasheet on same.

PS. Chips are readily available locally at your nearest cafe as well as closest convenience store.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eviltoy (26/1/15)

johan said:


> @eviltoy here's a forum with 11+ pages on constructing regarding the Naos Raptor power modules and attached a datasheet on same.
> 
> PS. Chips are readily available locally at your nearest cafe as well as closest convenience store.



Snap lol. Boards. Any idea where I can source them locally Johan?


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Snap lol. Boards. Any idea where I can source them locally Johan?



Nope not locally


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

This is the badass that @eviltoy built me! First box and it's amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (26/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> This is the badass that @eviltoy built me! First box and it's amazing


Looks great !!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (26/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> I thought i would post some pics here of some of my high powered device i received recently:


That is one awesome looking device @paulph201  I'm so jelly right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/15)

I'm using a iStick 20W and a iStick 30W daily now  getting a iStick 50W next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (27/1/15)

Finally part of the high wattage box mod clan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (27/1/15)

RIEFY said:


> Finally part of the high wattage box mod clan


awsome man enjoy~~


----------



## Yiannaki (27/1/15)

RIEFY said:


> Finally part of the high wattage box mod clan




Nice one @RIEFY  

I have the very same setup and it rocks


----------



## RIEFY (27/1/15)

Thanks guys 22g build on dark horse @80watts

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Giving me a 100W Device is like feeding Strawberries to Pigs! I put the SubTank Mini on it with the 1,2Ω and tried it at 10 Watts and it was fine... then up to 25 Watts and it's WAY too hot! Back to 10 Watts.

What device with what coils should I put on this Power House?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Giving me a 100W Device is like feeding Strawberries to Pigs! I put the SubTank Mini on it with the 1,2Ω and tried it at 10 Watts and it was fine... then up to 25 Watts and it's WAY too hot! Back to 10 Watts.
> 
> What device with what coils should I put on this Power House?
> 
> ...


Subtank mini with 0.5ohm coil at 20 - 25watts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (28/1/15)

Finally can post on here.

100w sigelei.

28g set at 1.1ohm single coil vaping at 20 watts

using phone to upload, sorry

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

I'm in vape heaven  Subtank mini with 0.5ohm coil on the Sigelei 100watt plus at 25watts. Welcome to flavour town!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Subtank mini with 0.5ohm coil at 20 - 25watts



Roger that! Take 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Subtank mini with 0.5ohm coil at 20 - 25watts



Woah! That's way to hot! Bloody Hell! 

15 Watts is pretty much the spot for me with the 0,5Ω coil!


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Giving me a 100W Device is like feeding Strawberries to Pigs! I put the SubTank Mini on it with the 1,2Ω and tried it at 10 Watts and it was fine... then up to 25 Watts and it's WAY too hot! Back to 10 Watts.
> 
> What device with what coils should I put on this Power House?
> 
> ...



Build that Goblin and run it on a .4 build bud.

I would recommend watching a vid on how to do so or if you want i can call you and explain!

With the goblin you should be able to push it to 35watts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Woah! That's way to hot! Bloody Hell!
> 
> 15 Watts is pretty much the spot for me with the 0,5Ω coil!


Open it all the way @Rob Fisher - widest airflow hole.


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

Dubz said:


> I'm in vape heaven  Subtank mini with 0.5ohm coil on the Sigelei 100watt plus at 25watts. Welcome to flavour town!




Congrats man and Welcome to RegTown!


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Congrats man and Welcome to RegTown!


Thanks @paulph201 good to be here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Dubz said:


> Open it all the way @Rob Fisher - widest airflow hole.



Great advice! That helps a lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great advice! That helps a lot!


For sure you need the airflow to cool down the coil/vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Build that Goblin and run it on a .4 build bud.
> 
> I would recommend watching a vid on how to do so or if you want i can call you and explain!
> 
> With the goblin you should be able to push it to 35watts



Dual or single Coil? 

Will go watch now...


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual or single Coil?
> 
> Will go watch now...


Dual bud so if you run it at 30watts each coil will get 15w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

OK everyone... throw your Sub Tanks in the gorge and get a Goblin! Build a Dual Coil! Mine came out at 0,55Ω OMG! 

The clouds are unreal and the flavour is simply awesome! 




Goblin, Goblin, Goblin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK everyone... throw your Sub Tanks in the gorge and get a Goblin! Build a Dual Coil! Mine came out at 0,55Ω OMG!
> 
> The clouds are unreal and the flavour is simply awesome!
> 
> ...




Nicely done! Happy vaping  

You're going to run out of space soon in the gorge!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK everyone... throw your Sub Tanks in the gorge and get a Goblin! Build a Dual Coil! Mine came out at 0,55Ω OMG!
> 
> The clouds are unreal and the flavour is simply awesome!
> 
> ...


The Goblin is next on my list

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shloopie (28/1/15)

The goblin is a freaking awesome device!!! loving that open slot..... office getting foggy fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

Initial Impressions of the Goblin on the Sigelei 100+

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (28/1/15)

@Rob Fisher that was great!
Loved the guest appearance from Baby Choo

Goblin looks amazing. I want one now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Initial Impressions of the Goblin on the Sigelei 100+



Great video Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Great video Rob!



And thanks for pointing me in the right direction Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (28/1/15)

I built a 1.1ohm coil wicked it and first hit it at 20watts then 30, then 45 then 60 stopping at 75watts with no dry burn on my lemo drop so i must've wicked it properly lol btw afc drip tip kept the vape cool


----------



## Paulie (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And thanks for pointing me in the right direction Paulie!


You welcome bud!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

An airy RDA, like a Dark Horse or a Little Boy, would do well with the higher wattages too @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/1/15)

Nice one @Rob Fisher - the Goblin is on my list - no stock at the moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Initial Impressions of the Goblin on the Sigelei 100+



Now i need to get myself a Goblin. Im running two billows as we speak and wish you had one of them to compare. But ohwell nice mini review up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> An airy RDA, like a Dark Horse or a Little Boy, would do well with the higher wattages too @Rob Fisher



I have never quite taken to real drippers... find it a pain in the rear!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

Fair enough, but the results you can get with that much regulated power. might make the pain worth it.

Not really for ADV, but for having a few pulls every once in a while.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Fair enough, but the results you can get with that much regulated power. might make the pain worth it.
> 
> Not really for ADV, but for having a few pulls every once in a while.



OK which of the Drippers should I get?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

@Rob Fisher, With that much power to play with, I'd go for something like a Little Boy RDA, or maybe a Mephisto V2. Other good ones would be the Baal RDA, Dark Horse and the Derringer.

*EDIT* Can't go wrong with a Hobo V2.1 either. very good flavour, good airflow and an easy build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher, With that much power to play with, I'd go for something like a Little Boy RDA, or maybe a Mephisto V2. Other good ones would be the Baal RDA, Dark Horse and the Derringer.
> 
> *EDIT* Can't go wrong with a Hobo V2.1 either. very good flavour, good airflow and an easy build.



Vapor DNA has a million drippers and non of the ones you mentioned... ahhhh they have the Hobo... whoops Out of stock! 

Any recommendations on where to get a Little Boy RDA or Dark Horse?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

hehehe, to be honest, no clue really, I've only got clones  

Vapesource maybe?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> hehehe, to be honest, no clue really, I've only got clones
> 
> Vapesource maybe?



Found some authentic's... not cheap...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found some authentic's... not cheap...



Hence my affinity for clones 

Let me dig around a bit, will find you something more realistically priced.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hence my affinity for clones
> 
> Let me dig around a bit, will find you something more realistically priced.



I found a Marquis RDA which I'm told is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

it is indeed very awesome, from what i've heard, but its not really made for clouds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

@Rob Fisher this has the airflow to handle some serious wattage. also has nice big post holes, and can run in single coil, and it has a pretty deep juice well.

http://jkvapes.com/baal-rda-el-diablo

I've seen videos of guys pumping over 200W into one of those.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/1/15)

This a more budget friendly choice. http://jkvapes.com/hardware/rebuildables/rba-rda/authentic-mutation-x-v2 also great for airflow and clouds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (29/1/15)

I might be selling my mutation x v2 sub ohm ed soon. Got the v3 coming


----------



## Al3x (29/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I might be selling my mutation x v2 sub ohm ed soon. Got the v3 coming


@VandaL I'm calling dibs as soon as you ready to sell I will take it


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I found a Marquis RDA which I'm told is awesome!


It s my fav RDA for 2015 so far!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (29/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> It s my fav RDA for 2015 so far!!


Cant wait to get my hands on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Hey all,

So i thought today would be a great day to discuss the types of devices out there 

So as most of you are aware this RegTown is designed to help us understand high wattage devices and how to use them safely!
So i thought i would add some info here about the products that are availible in South Africa and would like for you all to add your thoughts and feedback.

OEM Products:
*
100+ Watt Devices
*
IPV 3 150W and IPV 165W
Cloupor T6 and T8
Sigelei 100W, 100W Plus, 150W and 150W Plus
SMY God Mod 180W


If i have missed some please help me add thanks all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (29/1/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher that was great!
> Loved the guest appearance from Baby Choo
> 
> Goblin looks amazing. I want one now


thats makes two of us LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (29/1/15)

What an amazing device.

Sigelei 100W Plus
The Vulcan RDA with Chuff Enuff drip top
26g Kanthal 7 wraps Dual Coil coming in at 0.4 ohms using Rayon
Running at 50 watts

Vaping on Bombies Nana Cream 3mg
This stuff is my ADV now.

Marquis RDA has been ordered, can't wait.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/1/15)

Today's setups

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (31/1/15)

Thought this would be the right place to post this
*Custom Nielsen DNA40*
By rgmwolverine · 11 hours ago · 4 images · 1,811 views · stats













http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../my_brand_new_custom_nielsen_dna40_wolverine/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So i thought today would be a great day to discuss the types of devices out there
> 
> ...




My new Device should be arriving with you on Monday. Thats gonna be interesting to see how that performs. 
Super Secret Reg Beast Mode is a GO! Ha ha!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (1/2/15)

Fantastic thread. Only came across it now. Box Mods are the future of vaping. I am loving both of mine, the sigelei 100 as well as the IPV mini for mobility

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

Tom said:


> Fantastic thread. Only came across it now. Box Mods are the future of vaping. I am loving both of mine, the sigelei 100 as well as the IPV mini for mobility




Great stuff man can you post some pics and more info on our current setups?


----------



## BillW (1/2/15)

Lemo 
1.3 ohm build at 22 watts



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (1/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Great stuff man can you post some pics and more info on our current setups?


Yes, i will give my input as well! But easier when i am back home again, i 2-3 weeks. 

So far i am using mostly my FeV on the Sigelei, not yet to its full potential....had it on max 60W. Which is still quite a number for a tank atty. Will actually push it now... this thread made me more keen now 

Did once a full 100W with the Blackwood RDA.... in a restaurant (it was not full and the owner was so keen to check the clouds.... he wants to vape now as well ). It gets a bit on the warmer side. ....but not unbearable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (1/2/15)

This is the FeV on the Sigelei. Have been doing mostly 0.8 ohm coils with either 0.50 or 0.40 wire. Single coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (1/2/15)

Tom said:


> This is the FeV on the Sigelei. Have been doing mostly 0.8 ohm coils with either 0.50 or 0.40 wire. Single coils




That FeV looks like a really nice piece of kit!
I see in the other threads you take it all over with you.


----------



## Tom (1/2/15)

Zodd said:


> That FeV looks like a really nice piece of kit!
> I see in the other threads you take it all over with you.


Its my favourite atty. Beats anything. I love big clouds, and this one does more then any Kayfun. Its the easiest to handle, refilling and wicking is a breeze.

IMHO.... a masterpiece. Although pricey, 125 Euros. I own two of those now. No buyers remorse.

If you guys can get hold of a clone for starters. ....try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (2/2/15)

RIEFY said:


>


which wire and wick you using on this setup?

I assume its the goblin?

please share pics of the build if you dont mind


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)

abdul said:


> which wire and wick you using on this setup?
> 
> I assume its the goblin?
> 
> please share pics of the build if you dont mind


Howsit abdul this is my dark horse my goblin is built around .5ohms with 26g 7wraps 2.5 id

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/2/15)

Alex said:


> Thought this would be the right place to post this
> *Custom Nielsen DNA40*
> By rgmwolverine · 11 hours ago · 4 images · 1,811 views · stats
> 
> ...


holy crap!! this is super stunning. i want it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/2/15)

Bah!
I need to get home so I can play with my toys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (2/2/15)

RIEFY said:


> Howsit abdul this is my dark horse my goblin is built around .5ohms with 26g 7wraps 2.5 id


thanks bro, and the DH?

goblin or DH?


----------



## RIEFY (2/2/15)

Dark horse is my cloud chasing atty and the goblin is my adv.
Have to have them both


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

My Sigelei 100W+ said my Batteries were at 47% so I thought I would change the 2 Smurfs... when they went into the Efest LUC V4 charger they indicated as fully EMPTY!  They are now charging...

Anyone have any idea what the story is?


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Sigelei 100W+ said my Batteries were at 47% so I thought I would change the 2 Smurfs... when they went into the Efest LUC V4 charger they indicated as fully EMPTY!  They are now charging...
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the story is?


What voltage were they reading on your LUC4? Also how many cycles have those batteries seen? Lastly with DUAL 18650 boxes you need to marry two batteries together, basically charge together alternate left and right slot in the mod and only use em in that mod.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

VandaL said:


> What voltage were they reading on your LUC4? Also how many cycles have those batteries seen? Lastly with DUAL 18650 boxes you need to marry two batteries together, basically charge together alternate left and right slot in the mod and only use em in that mod.



I didn't check when they went in but they now both have one bar and are at 3,6v. The batteries are indeed married. I just put in two VTC5's this time for a change.

Ahhhh OK I hear you on marriage... will open two new Smurfs and mark them and swop them around each time! Thanks!


----------



## Tom (2/2/15)

I have not bothered about marrying.....maybe its because of my marriage phobia in general

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## yuganp (3/2/15)

Does anyone know which of these devices have step-down capabilities? Or do you build a higher ohm coils and then push up the power when needed.

I am currently using the sub tank mini on a cana and sometimes would like to vape this at a lower power - about 20W to 25W and at other times I want to go past 30W.


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/15)

Regulated is lekker added another 100watt to the stable. and a pic of my build on dark horse as some were asking

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (4/2/15)

*Nielsen Custom Collection. Tanks, Mosfetbox and Dna40 box*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Hello Regtown 

just a quick pic of my current regulated setup  Sigelei 100w and the super awesome Marquis rda.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

@Yiannaki whats best coil set up for it? I need to set mine up today!


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yiannaki whats best coil set up for it? I need to set mine up today!


Dual verticals from what I have seen and read.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yiannaki whats best coil set up for it? I need to set mine up today!



Skipper, I am running dual vertical coils (26g)

with a 2.5mm ID, 9 wraps, 0.5ohms and sitting pretty between 32 - 40 Watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (8/2/15)

Just went to the only vape shop in Myanmar.... the Sigelei 100W costs here a whopping 300 US Dollars! So close to China..... I wonder how many they can sell, certainly one has to be wealthy to afford this. A factory workers wages are 200-300 USD a month....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (8/2/15)

Tom said:


> Just went to the only vape shop in Myanmar.... the Sigelei 100W costs here a whopping 300 US Dollars! So close to China..... I wonder how many they can sell, certainly one has to be wealthy to afford this. A factory workers wages are 200-300 USD a month....




Whoa!!!
Thats freaking hectic!
Would hate to see what an imported mod from USA would cost then.


----------



## Hami (9/2/15)

Hello RegTown 

Sigelei 150w
Lemo 1.0ohm 26 gauge with jap cotton
Purple Alien

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/2/15)

in a couple of weeks, i shall be joining your ranks, gents!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (9/2/15)

Hami said:


> Hello RegTown
> 
> Sigelei 150w
> Lemo 1.0ohm 26 gauge with jap cotton
> ...


Hey you got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (9/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> in a couple of weeks, i shall be joining your ranks, gents!


Did you manage to organise a Sigeili?

Saw you were looking for one.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Did you manage to organise a Sigeili?
> 
> Saw you were looking for one.



I did indeed, keen to give this high wattage milarky a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (9/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I did indeed, keen to give this high wattage milarky a try


In related news~ The next few weeks i predict massive cloud cover in zim

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MurderDoll (9/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I did indeed, keen to give this high wattage milarky a try



Nice one!
Will be good to see what you can do with the high power!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BillW (10/2/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

"So it's been a long wait and I thought he post office lost it but my Stig Helix came in today. It's a 26650 DNA 30 side by side device that is a little smaller than a Hammond B box. This thing has been on my want list for 6 months and I managed to get the plumes logo on it. It's a freaking amazing device lovingly crafted in the UK and I just had to share it."

source:http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2vw3b2/so_i_got_some_epic_vapemail_today/
*Stig Helix*
By understudy77 · 2 hours ago · 14 images · 76 views · stats











































This looks insane

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY (15/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/2/15)

Alex said:


> "So it's been a long wait and I thought he post office lost it but my Stig Helix came in today. It's a 26650 DNA 30 side by side device that is a little smaller than a Hammond B box. This thing has been on my want list for 6 months and I managed to get the plumes logo on it. It's a freaking amazing device lovingly crafted in the UK and I just had to share it."
> 
> source:http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2vw3b2/so_i_got_some_epic_vapemail_today/
> *Stig Helix*
> ...


----------



## Paulie (17/2/15)

So i am waiting for 2 more High wattage members to post there new devices here (dont be shy now )

It seems like This thread has done really well and we all loving the new Regulated devices and tank options for them that are coming out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (17/2/15)

Yihi sxmini and goblin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (17/2/15)

Paulie said:


> So i am waiting for 2 more High wattage members to post there new devices here (dont be shy now )
> 
> It seems like This thread has done really well and we all loving the new Regulated devices and tank options for them that are coming out!


Reporting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (17/2/15)

nice one tyler.... hows the vape?


----------



## TylerD (17/2/15)

RIEFY said:


> nice one tyler.... hows the vape?


Piele! Loving it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (17/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Reporting.
> View attachment 21581


awesome man!! Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/15)

50W is a little low for this club, but it is regulated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VandaL (17/2/15)

Keep forgetting to take a pic of dem mods. I swear Ill get to it soon


----------



## Tom (19/2/15)

So, I ventured to higher wattages today, with a tank system.

Re-coiled and re-wicked the FeV today, 0.50mm Kanthal, 9 wraps on a 3mm screwdriver. Plenty of cotton. To get decent flow of juice even when I vape a lot, I had to change the mesh wire "piping" to a somewhat bigger inner diameter.

Running this now at 70W  the coil came out @1 Ohm....so maximum output on the Sigelei is around 75W. Will try next time some V2A 0.50mm wire....should give me 0.5-0.6 ohms with at least 10 wraps of wire (this is what my minimum wraps...)




72W 8.4V




showing the "piping" for juice flow from the tank




well juiced up cotton




another view of the tank with the "piping"...these pipes are just long enough to push slightly on the cotton.
This prevents flooding but maintains constant juice flow to feed the higher wattage.
The cotton is on top of the post screws, and the nose you see at the base fits the slot on the tank to perfectly align the mesh piping to the post screws, for even pressure points on the cotton.

I hope you guys can see why I love this RBA so much. I think its a masterpiece of vaping engineering, but its not a stunner by the looks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/2/15)

finally, I have arrived.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/15)

Alex said:


> "So it's been a long wait and I thought he post office lost it but my Stig Helix came in today. It's a 26650 DNA 30 side by side device that is a little smaller than a Hammond B box. This thing has been on my want list for 6 months and I managed to get the plumes logo on it. It's a freaking amazing device lovingly crafted in the UK and I just had to share it."
> 
> source:http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2vw3b2/so_i_got_some_epic_vapemail_today/
> *Stig Helix*
> ...



I have gotta have it WOW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> I have gotta have it WOW.




that thing is unfeasibly sexy


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/15)

It's a pity its only a 30W device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> It's a pity its only a 30W device.



Maybe they could make a SX based version? I got the impression that they're open to making these things to order.


----------



## JW Flynn (28/2/15)

Alex said:


> Thought this would be the right place to post this
> *Custom Nielsen DNA40*
> By rgmwolverine · 11 hours ago · 4 images · 1,811 views · stats
> 
> ...


Very Very nicely done this!!! that will stand out in a crowd of box mods, like big time!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (8/3/15)

Got a sigelei 150w this week and must say im happy to be back at regulated devices. 
Had a reo for a while and it was very convenient but i was missing something. 
I missed having that perfect vape everytime i press that button. 
That sweet spot the combination of the right amount of watts and the resistance of the coil to create the best vape. From when you insert the battery till its almost dead the same vape. 
Now i have to find a more portable device to carry around. Going to look at the smok 80w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (9/3/15)

Hey all,

I thought it would be nice to share in here your collection of box mods 

I will start with my collection of some regulated and some not!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (9/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I thought it would be nice to share in here your collection of box mods
> 
> I will start with my collection of some regulated and some not!


Sexy collection @Paulie  there's enough power there to power JHB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 22698



Your girls look great in your wooden Kleenex box Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (9/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 22698


What chips do those run?


----------



## capetocuba (9/3/15)

VandaL said:


> What chips do those run?


Porcupine SVX800

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

VandaL said:


> What chips do those run?



Duncan is correct! The Chip is the Porcupine SVX800... I just saw @Paulie's REO there and got a little over excited... I have some more Regtown devices coming this week and will do a photoshoot when they arrive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (9/3/15)

I shall be taking a short break from reg Town until my ipv mini2 gets here.


----------



## jtgrey (16/3/15)

Can I join

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> Can I join
> View attachment 23121
> View attachment 23122


Yes you can ... It's only the porcupine man who posted his mechanical Reos here who was shooed away!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/15)

And I'm back!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> Can I join
> View attachment 23121
> View attachment 23122




Great stuff man can you explain more on what you have done bro


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Super pic @Rob Fisher !

I assume its the Sig 100 with a ugly blue silicon cover and Derringer - for home based dripping
Then a Kanger mod thingie with an elongated Atlantis on top with blue glass
Then the ipv mini 2 with the goblin

Trick question - which is giving you the best vape? I think i know the answer


----------



## jtgrey (17/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Great stuff man can you explain more on what you have done bro


@Paulie its a reo grand that is powerd by an sx350 . Had some time on my hands and a spare reo to try this on .


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Silver said:


> Super pic @Rob Fisher !
> 
> I assume its the Sig 100 with a ugly blue silicon cover and Derringer - for home based dripping
> Then a Kanger mod thingie with an elongated Atlantis on top with blue glass
> ...



Yip spot on Hi Ho @Silver! The best vape of the three (and of course it's more to do with the coils and wicking) is actually the Atlantis on the KBox! Tropical Ice Cloud Blowing version at 20W! 

The Dual Coils in the Goblin is a little severe with Tropical Ice and I need to try the Cloud Version in it...

The Derringer is indeed my dripper at home option and I can't quite get to embrace drippers yet... but still like my Ice Cream Juice in it occasionally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

@Rob Fisher I like that blue cover!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher I like that blue cover!



Me too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Paulie its a reo grand that is powerd by an sx350 . Had some time on my hands and a spare reo to try this on .




Dude thats super impressive!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/3/15)

Reporting for duty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

Gambit said:


> Reporting for duty


Great stuff buddy!

What you vaping it on? Tell us more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Great stuff buddy!
> 
> What you vaping it on? Tell us more!


Sig 150w and lemaga darkhorse clone, but I've got the goblin on the sigelei at the moment until i get better batteries. My first time over 30w and loving it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Matt (17/3/15)

Gambit said:


> Reporting for duty



Awesome combi using the same. 
What resistance do you use and on how many watts do you vape it?


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

Meeee!



Call out to @Rob Fisher to chuck some big clouds on his ramblings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/3/15)

Matt said:


> Awesome combi using the same.
> What resistance do you use and on how many watts do you vape it?


I havent yet, I built a 0.2 ohm twisted 28g paracoil yesterday but was too scared to fire it up lol. Going to order some smurfs today. What you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

@Gazzacpt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

@steve

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


>



Awesome Cloud man! Whats you current setup?


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

Gambit said:


> I havent yet, I built a 0.2 ohm twisted 28g paracoil yesterday but was too scared to fire it up lol. Going to order some smurfs today. What you using?


Try get some 24G bud and build on a 3 - 4 mil id if u can


----------



## Matt (17/3/15)

Gambit said:


> I havent yet, I built a 0.2 ohm twisted 28g paracoil yesterday but was too scared to fire it up lol. Going to order some smurfs today. What you using?



0.2 ohm 3mm coil around 70/80 watt. Its my happy spot and with the dark horse nice clouds. 
Based on @Andre's post even de smurfs are not safe below the 0.4 ohm so maybe see if you can find some sony's. I am considering it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> @steve



Is that Steve? Also a great cloud!


----------



## capetocuba (17/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Awesome Cloud man! Whats you current setup?



Mutation X clone, dual coil 10 wraps 3mm ID 22g Kanthal, think it was about 0.3ohms loaded with Looper, was a build by Alwie

That was


Paulie said:


> Is that Steve? Also a great cloud!


Yes it is him indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> That was
> 
> Yes it is him indeed!


@steve Calling you out to show your Reg toys bud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Meeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Call out to @Rob Fisher to chuck some big clouds on his ramblings!




Roger that Duncan! But I fear I won't be able to compete with that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (17/3/15)

okay paulie mate



. Sig 100 with clone mephisto. and authentic vapor flask purchased from Mr. Reg town himself with subtank. you know i had to include a couple of mechs. hope i dont get fined .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BillW (17/3/15)

Fine him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (17/3/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (17/3/15)

A lil pic for size comparison....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

Whoa @DemonicBunnee ...what a big uhhm...mod you've got 

"The better to vape you with!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (27/3/15)

My happy family with the addition of the Sigelei 150watt today .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Awesome family @Dubz 
Am very keen to hear your bottom line impressions on the family members...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)

some DIY vinyl wrap 
sigelei 100w

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (31/3/15)

Its been a while since i posted on here!

I thought i would add my 2 high powered setups!

1) Box Mod with Raptor chip running 110W but i am currently running it at 70w as i have the SilverPlay with a Dual coil 24G 0.3 Ohm coil on there with a few modifications 

2) Sigelei 150W with a Arctic tank with a 0.2 Ohm coil at 70W.

Here are some Pics:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (31/3/15)

It's so good you had it thrice hey @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Q-Ball (31/3/15)

It's so good you had it thrice hey @Paulie


----------



## Paulie (31/3/15)

Q-Ball said:


> It's so good you had it thrice hey @Paulie


lol forum was slow so i clicked thrice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

Nice drip tips @Paulie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (14/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Yes, Im with you on this but there are quite a few threads on regulated mods already but i think if this thread gets busy maby we can justify having our own section


Glad to meet other high watt enthusiasts, like most I started on V2s to quit smoking then onto egos and up the evolutionary (or de-evolutionary to many) ladder and now an ipv4 and god mod (220w monster) head my collection .To be honest I usually vape in the 20-25w range so why all the unused power? The same reason people own Porches even though not living next to the Autobahn. I like the challenge of learning new builds and having the options offered w/these devices. Vapeing at 220w is mainly for cloud chasing which I'm not into, but if that's what rows ones boat let them have their fun, different strokes as they say. This is what makes the community so interesting to me.vape on, however you choose to do it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (14/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Glad to meet other high watt enthusiasts, like most I started on V2s to quit smoking then onto egos and up the evolutionary (or de-evolutionary to many) ladder and now an ipv4 and god mod (220w monster) head my collection .To be honest I usually vape in the 20-25w range so why all the unused power? The same reason people own Porches even though not living next to the Autobahn. I like the challenge of learning new builds and having the options offered w/these devices. Vapeing at 220w is mainly for cloud chasing which I'm not into, but if that's what rows ones boat let them have their fun, different strokes as they say. This is what makes the community so interesting to me.vape on, however you choose to do it!


yip, so right. I vape on 25-30W 99% of the time....but I do want to be able to kick it once in a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/15)

These powerhouse box mods, are really, insanely good at step down. My Sigelei 100W lasts forever at 25-35W

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (14/6/15)

Tom said:


> yip, so right. I vape on 25-30W 99% of the time....but I do want to be able to kick it once in a while


Checked out your channel and subscribed, good stuff will keep me going awhile interesting to see other forum members on it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (14/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Checked out your channel and subscribed, good stuff will keep me going awhile interesting to see other forum members on it!


hmm? what channel?


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Its been a while since i posted on here!
> 
> I thought i would add my 2 high powered setups!
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

Dubz said:


> My happy family with the addition of the Sigelei 150watt today .


Looks like your loaded for bear!


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

Tom said:


> hmm? what channel?


Sorry it's nough7_zw.I must have clicked on you mistakenly... but if you make a channel I'll sub yours also. Hope you cut me some slack as I'm afflicted w/C.S.S. (can't see shit) comes w/age unfortunately .l.o.l.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Heinrich (16/6/15)

Hi all

Bit of advise needed.

I became a fan of rda and with that i need something that can handle the punch.

I currently using an ipv mini 2 
.3 dual coil
Running about 50w plus.

Problem is that the battery just doesnt last.

any recommendations what device u should get and if someone is selling.


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

Heinrich said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bit of advise needed.
> 
> ...



I have been using the ipv4 for a week now. Have messed around with temp control a bit must mostly use it in in watts modem. It's the best regulated device I've owned and I have had quite a few ranging from ipv2s ipv2 mini sigelei 100w iStick 50w.

I say go ipv4. Fits your band perfectly and is a solid device. 

Check out the retailers and see who has some available.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heinrich (16/6/15)

@Marzuq battery life? I need something that can last the whole day


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

Heinrich said:


> @Marzuq battery life? I need something that can last the whole day


 I get about a day and a half to two days our of the batteries


----------



## Heinrich (16/6/15)

Wonderful ill look into it thanks @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/6/15)

Heinrich said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bit of advise needed.
> 
> ...


I own the ipv2mini a good unit but as you stated battery life is an issue.Look for something w/2batteries such as the ipv2-or4.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Heinrich said:


> @Marzuq battery life? I need something that can last the whole day



Hi @Heinrich 
I am using the Sig 100 plus. It has two batteries. 
I get though about 16ml of juice before changing the batts
Granted, its only single coil on the Lemo1 at about 15 Watts - but its 4 tankfuls, so lasts for ages

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Heinrich (16/6/15)

I think ill save up for the ipv v4.. 
Or if something like it pops up. Im abit afraid of a mech like the cherrybomber, but it looks so nice though haha..

I dont like to bulky mods but seems my choices are limited..

Sx mini is nice but i dont want to pay that money....yet...

So ipv v4 hmmmmm


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

Heinrich said:


> I think ill save up for the ipv v4..
> Or if something like it pops up. Im abit afraid of a mech like the cherrybomber, but it looks so nice though haha..
> 
> I dont like to bulky mods but seems my choices are limited..
> ...



The IPV4 is a great dual battery device, but it is quite bulky and if you don't intend on using the temp control features then the Smok M80 might be right in your wheelhouse. It's a fantastic compact 80W mod with a 4400mAh built-in battery - it will easily last at least a day (more like 2) with your current setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

Alex said:


> *Nielsen Custom Collection. Tanks, Mosfetbox and Dna40 box*


Gorgeous !


----------

